# Lufthansa Strike!



## Andrews335ic (May 3, 2008)

Update... Lufthansa ground and cabin staff represented by Germany’s Verdi Union voted to go on indefinite strikes. Lufthansa scrapped about 78 of its 2,000 daily flights today (Wednesday, July 30) as thousands of ground and cabin staff staged a strike over pay. Europe’s second-biggest airline said mainly European and domestic flights would be affected as nine aircraft remained grounded because they could not be readied for flight. The carrier also said it would cancel some long-haul flights for the first time during the strike, including three services from Frankfurt and one from Munich. The open-ended strike by about 5,000 members of the Verdi services union began on Monday and the union said on Tuesday the impact of the strike would grow in coming days.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe it is time for Lufthansa to simply fold, as many of the enraged passengers will now find other airlines.....If I get to do my Ed this year, I will now likely consider some other airline and never trust Lufthansa as the spoiled employees, who should well be aware of high fuel costs, continue to disrupt everything.....

Cheers,


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Per Alfred's reportings the strike is over. Close to Six percent increase now and another 2 per cent down the road if Lufhtansa is still in business a year or two from now - a prospect that certainly wasn't helped any by the losses imposed by the strike.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

The next Lufthansa strike is ahead. This time the pilots are threatening to terminate work during August.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

My delivery was delayed partly due to this thing.


----------



## ipse dixit (Apr 4, 2008)

My flight from Dulles to Munich on Lufthansa, scheduled for Saturday, August 9, was cancelled yesterday due to the pilots' strike. They called to say they had re-booked me on a connection through Frankfurt. I was extremeely unhappy, as I had paid a premium when I booked back in March to ensure a direct flight. There are few things worse than being stuck in a strange city with no luggage... After a bit of persistence, I got them to re-book me on a United flight leaving Dullest two hours later.


----------



## buccsmf1 (Jun 22, 2008)

we were supposed to fly out of dulles on august 2nd and our flight was cancelled due to the strike. The insane thing was that they didn't even notify us till about 10:30 PM on August 1st........... they said we would be put on an air france flight that would fly through paris. We get to the airport the next day and find out that we're not actually on the flight, but we're on standby. It this point I'm pretty pissed so I finally let them have it and they put us on a Virgin Air flight that goes through london, and they upgrade us to premium economy. Luckily we we're checking any luggage because there's no way in hell we would have gotten it (we saw someone in munich who had to go through vienna and they lost his bags). We do finally get to munich but it's 7 hours later than we initially planned. :tsk:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

buccsmf1 said:


> we were supposed to fly out of dulles on august 2nd and our flight was cancelled due to the strike. The insane thing was that they didn't even notify us till about 10:30 PM on August 1st........... they said we would be put on an air france flight that would fly through paris. We get to the airport the next day and find out that we're not actually on the flight, but we're on standby. It this point I'm pretty pissed so I finally let them have it and they put us on a Virgin Air flight that goes through london, and they upgrade us to premium economy. Luckily we we're checking any luggage because there's no way in hell we would have gotten it (we saw someone in munich who had to go through vienna and they lost his bags). We do finally get to munich but it's 7 hours later than we initially planned. :tsk:


It's very important to ascertain these nuanced differences (standby v. confirmed space) when an airline is sending you to another carrier. Last year I was travelling back from Spartanburg to New York and due to weather ended up in Cincinnati. Delta hemmed and hawed (we were already half a day late and had had to stay in a lovely airport inn at our own expense in Kentucky) and I pushed the rep into getting us confirmed space on AA at 9 a.m. (the Delta flight would have been standby at 13 h). They weren't happy about it but they did it.


----------



## jolsonjr (Apr 18, 2008)

I just went to Munich on LH via SFO and didn't have any issues at all in either direction. No delays or anything.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

lilskel said:


> Yeah no wonder they don't go out of business..their business class is a JOKE and they serve you clear jello with chunks of meat in it for food


 : puke:


----------

